
Find your optimal vehicle and help us solve the AI cold start problem - dan-jackson
https://driverbase.com/company/sign-up-to-find-your-optimal-vehicle-release-v-1774-beta/
======
dan-jackson
Open a free account, add vehicles and driving routes to unlock
recommendations:
[https://driverbase.com/user/register](https://driverbase.com/user/register)

~~~
sharemywin
What is the AI cold start problem your solving?

~~~
dan-jackson
Additional users help us improve the quality of generated recommendations.
Every time a new user joins driverbase the recommendation quality improves for
everyone.

